# Seeking Med recommendation for IBS-D



## 22924 (Jan 12, 2006)

My GI doc has discussed using an anticholinergic medicine to help with IBS-D. I am already on Lotronex but still get D about every other day. I am asking for advice about what medicine worked well for you and had the fewest side effects. Also if there is a medicine I should stay away from, I would be grateful to learn about that as well. I know everyone is different and there are multiple opinions, but I think polling an active use group is going to give me some good advice. Thanks for taking the time to respond and best wishes for good GI health to all of you.BestTom


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Donnatal or Librax. Those are the two that helped the most out of the others I used.Librax probably the best, because it has an added anti-anxiety med (Librium) in it.GL


----------



## 15746 (Feb 13, 2006)

New to the group, but have suffered with ibs for about 12 years. I just had my first colonoscopy on Friday and doc prescribed Librax. If anyone has taken it, can you tell me it's effects on you? I have three young kids, and i have taken anti anxiety meds before, they made me so dopey. I am worried to take it and not be completely in control of myself. Also, what side effects should i be worried about? I want something to help, but not if it will cause me to be less alert and able for my kids. Any info is appreciated! Thanks, Robin


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome robin


----------

